# What are the Awards ans Trophies?



## rottiman (Mar 16, 2012)

Whats up with the awards/trophies?  Says I just got a trophy for 100 posts, yet I think I have about 760 posts...............................


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

Some update stuff only runs periodically and is catching up. I chuckled when I got my 100 post trophy a few minutes ago too. Next cycle I will get another one I am sure. Gotta remember that this software thinks we all showed up for the first time at nine thirty last night.


----------



## fossil (Mar 16, 2012)

That reminds me, I was going to figure out how I can award stuff to myself because I'm "Staff".


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

I want my awards sent to Paypal.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I want my awards sent to Paypal.


 

I heard the trophy points are kinda like S&H green stamps BB...(we all know you miss them)
We will be able to look through a catalog, cash them in to get stuff...like blenders, clothing, towels, silverware.:D


----------



## rottiman (Mar 17, 2012)

My God!! all this fun and bonus points, too.  It don't get no better than this. LOL


----------



## bigbasshb (Mar 17, 2012)

I think there is a little bug with this trophy system. This will make my 8th post, but I also received the one for 100 posts.


----------



## begreen (Mar 17, 2012)

Free tshirts!


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm gonna do away with most trophies until we get everything else right.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

You are awarded the Purple Mouse if you are wounded in the line of duty answering a user question.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope to someday make my 100th post and get that trophy.


----------



## Don2222 (May 28, 2012)

Hello

Here is the trophy list. I just got them all. So we need more?


----------



## webbie (May 28, 2012)

Trophies give points which then, added to things like post count and the amount of years you have been on, give you the titles!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 28, 2012)

webbie said:


> Trophies give points which then, added to things like post count and the amount of years you have been on, give you the titles!


 
and don't forget about the valuable free prizes!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 28, 2012)

and I meant to say I loved the Frontgate bamboo bath towels...5 star!


----------



## Don2222 (May 28, 2012)

webbie said:


> Trophies give points which then, added to things like post count and the amount of years you have been on, give you the titles!


 
Yes, but can we have badges related to fire like we did? That really customizes your web site for the purpose it is intended! ! !

I really liked:

Burning chunk
Master of Fire
Pyro Extrodinaire
Fire God

What were the others?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2012)

Can't remember how many people got called "Burning Chunk" or "Fire God" on the old forum.


----------



## Don2222 (May 29, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Can't remember how many people got called "Burning Chunk" or "Fire God" on the old forum.


 
It is after a certain # of posts. I think burning chunk was about 50 and fire god about 3,000.

Is that correct?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> It is after a certain # of posts. I think burning chunk was about 50 and fire god about 3,000.
> 
> Is that correct?


 
I don't know about the numbers but new members often posted replies and mistook the badges for our actual screennames.


----------



## PapaDave (May 30, 2012)

"Yes, but can we have badges related to fire like we did?"

Badges? We don't need no steenkin' badges!
Look through the posts here. All but the mods and Craig are "God of Fire". Exception is bigbasshb, who should probably be awarded that badge just for being here for over 3 years.
Quirky,.... but that's a "system" for ya'.


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

What are the new badges?
Below is what I have seen. Are there any more?
This is all a guess so correct me if I am wrong?

New Member ------------0-99 posts
Member ------------------100 posts
Feeling the Heat --------300 posts
Combustion Analyzer -500 posts
God of Fire -------------1000 posts

Administrator
Fisher Moderator
Super Moderator


----------



## Delta-T (May 30, 2012)

I'm holding out for "Shogun"


----------



## PapaDave (May 30, 2012)

Can't remember who, but I saw someone with less than 1000 that was God of Fire.
Gamma, nice new avatar. Lab? Can't quite tell with the way you've scrunched up his face.


----------



## PapaDave (May 30, 2012)

I got dibs on "Vulcan".


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 30, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Can't remember who, but I saw someone with less than 1000 that was God of Fire.
> Gamma, nice new avatar. Lab? Can't quite tell with the way you've scrunched up his face.


 
She's a golden retriever....no she is not mine...she is the "office" doggie. Bossman brings her to work every day. 

I am quite fond of her.

We "dance" together. As soon as she sees me she jumps up and and gives me her front paws and we dance.. 

I gots dibs on "Queen of Fire" dammit...just sayin...


----------



## PapaDave (May 30, 2012)

Well, that just messes up the joke about a Lab-oratory. N/M
She looks quite a bit like our Carissa (Lab/Golden). Great dogs.
Maybe I could be the "DoG of Fire".


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

The badges should be based on gender from the member record!


---Woman's Name -- Man's Name ----- # of Posts
New Gal of Fire or New Guy of Fire-----------0
Then
Gal of Fire or Guy of Fire ----------------------50
Then
Princess of Fire or Prince of Fire-----------100
Then
Mistress of Fire or Master of Fire------------200
Then
Duchess of Fire or Duke of Fire-------------400
Then
Lady of Fire or Lord of Fire--------------------800
Then
Baroness of Fire or Baron of Fire---------1,600
Then
Countess of Fire or Count of Fire---------3,200
Then
Queen of Fire or King of Fire---------------6,400
Then
Samrajni of Fire or Samraat of Fire-----12,800
Then
Emporeres of Fire or Emporer of Fire--25,600
Then
Goddess of Fire or God of Fire-----------51,200

Right.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2012)

Dominator of Fire - Dominatrix of Fire


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 30, 2012)

I love my dogs, nice to see Gamma enjoying the K-9's


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Dominator of Fire - Dominatrix of Fire


 
Sounds good Brother

Dominator of Fire or Dominatrix of Fire----------102,400 posts ! ! ! !


----------

